# A flutter, anterior and inferior infarct, OMG.



## abckidsmom (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the Phillips monitor. It is a miracle machine. It can see all of that ^^^ in this vvv.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 26, 2012)

That is awesome--not.

Ive never heard positive reviews of those monitors


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 26, 2012)

:rofl: That's one reason why I'm so excited to be potentially moving to the Zoll X's soon


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 27, 2012)

I've never had a problem with the Philips...that's pretty ridiculous though. 

They do alarm at the most random times which usually makes most of us mute them. That's the biggest complaint I've had. Scares the bejabbers outta patients when it's constantly dinging and donging.

I like that you can see the 12-lead live rather than waiting for it to print. Non diagnostic of course but it helps capture a good one.


----------



## OzAmbo (Jun 27, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> That is awesome--not.
> 
> Ive never heard positive reviews of those monitors




Never had an issue with them myself... had terrible issues with the Zolls they replaced though :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 27, 2012)

I post that and we get 4 12 leads in a row showing a LBBB that say ***acute mi*** on a patient with no associated symptoms other than his wife saying he isn't acting right and are forced to call a STEMI alert by protocol 

Wow.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 17, 2012)

Our hospital EKGs love to call everything A Fib, from SR with PACs to Junctional Rhythm.


----------



## hoop762 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've never used a monitor that could correctly interpret rhythms...Phillips lifepak or otherwise


----------



## Christopher (Jul 17, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I love the Phillips monitor. It is a miracle machine. It can see all of that ^^^ in this vvv.



As a software engineer, I'd say the device is operating as intended:

Garbage In, Garbage Out.



PoeticInjustice said:


> That's one reason why I'm so excited to be potentially moving to the Zoll X's soon



Interestingly enough the 12-Lead ECG Analysis algorithm (Innovise) used by the Zoll X-Series will refuse to provide an interpretation in cases in which:

Too much artifact is present
QRSd is >140ms (suppresses MI messages)
QRSd >140ms and tachycardia (suppresses rhythm interp)

I've not found any others yet, but it seems to give up early rather than provide any interpretation.

Good? Bad? I don't know yet, beginning 1 August we'll have them on our trucks (replacing LP12's) so we'll see!


----------

